# door panel



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I am working on building panel frame carved doors. this is my first pass at a 32" x 24" x 2'carved panel for a door. the edges are beveled front and back.

this one is shipping to Sweden where the customer is having their carpenter build the door around it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's going too look great Scott . Hopefully your client sends you a pic of the finished door


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another beautiful work of art, Scott.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks good, Scott.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive Scott.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice. I's like to see the finished door.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Agree with the above we all would like to see the finished door. What wood did you use?

Shipping to Sweden, that is really broadening your market. Well done.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

So some guy in Sweden is going to have carved cabinet doors, too. Bummer!

Hope he's paying the shipping from Alaska.

Glad to see you still kicking around, Scott. You went silent for a while.

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm like everyone else I want to see the finished cabinet. Great carving.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

crating today, quoting the shipping tomorrow.. and will find out if the still want to pay that bill.. 

the customer wanted a finished door, but opted instead to just have me carve the panel and get their carpenter to finish it in a panel door.

They have committed to send pictures of the finished piece. 

I traded a logger for a bunch for slabs. this particular piece was a 25" by 3' x 86 in slab of sitka spruce. almost with out a mark on it.. gorgeous piece. the balance of it will go into some panels for a door on the front of my gallery..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

look forward to seeing the post of your front door.


----------

